# What Variety is there in fancy equipment?



## Milla3P (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,


I've been given the task of researching ballpark prices for a grant my chief is applying for.  We're looking to get/replace power stretchers, 12-lead monitors and stair chairs for our service and 5 other surrounding services.  Everything with all the bells and whistles.  

The first step in this whole process is identifying any different/ competing manufacturers.  I know that with the monitors that there are the key 3: Medtronic, Zoll and Phillips.  However I don't know of any other manufacturers of "high end" stretchers or stair chairs.  I only know of Stryker for power stretchers (Power-PRO series) or stairchairs (Stair-PRO).

My basic question is:

Does anyone else make similar products?  Does Stryker have this market cornered right now?  If there are similar products, how do they stand up against "The Leader in the Field?"  Ect?

Thanks, Mike

P.S.  I'm sorry if this was a difficult read, I'm not feeling properly expressive today.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 15, 2011)

Milla3P said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I've been given the task of researching ballpark prices for a grant my chief is applying for.  We're looking to get/replace power stretchers, 12-lead monitors and stair chairs for our service and 5 other surrounding services.  Everything with all the bells and whistles.
> ...



Ferno also makes a power stretcher and tracked stair chair. We use Stryker exclusivly so I have no experience with the Ferno stuff. Just looking at the pics I think I like the Stryker better. Our Strykers have held up great and the medics love them. Ive yet to see any power Fernos around here. Everyone is using Stryker. Best bet it to get a rep to bring some to let your people play with side by side and get their opinions slong with seeing the pros and cons of each.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are looking into monitors give the propaq MD a look as well. IMO the best monitor out there right now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Zoll M monitors. 12 lead, EtCO2, SPO2, pacing. And you can drop if off a building. (If you want REALLY fancy, the M CCT does IBP in addition to NIBP. I don't know if you do CCT or not though.)

As for gurneys, I have used the Stryker Power PRO and I just don't like it. For one thing it is really hard for me, a tall guy, to work the foot end of the gurney. The best gurney I have ever used is the Ferno Squadmate. Light, brutally simple and easy to use. Granted, it doesn't have the capacity the newer ones do, but I still like it. The next best is the new Ferno 93H. I love that one too and it is what my current service uses. Again, wonderfully simple to operate. Sometimes simple is much better. Lift properly and you won't have any problems.  

I would highly recommend any Ferno product. And in fact, if you want, give them a call and see if they will bring a demo out for you. They always have for us. When we started using Ferno stair Chairs they brought one out. When we got the 93Hs the brought one out. Great company and great customer service. We just haven't gotten around to trying out a Ferno PowerFlexx yet. 

Do everything you can though to stay away from the Stryker stair chairs. That thing almost ruined my back and has several other folks I work with as well. Not to mention, the front handles aren't long enough and you have to have you face actually in the pts lap to work the chair. lol!  

Another good thing to look into depending on transport times is some kind of automated CPR device. Again, I like the Zoll thingy (whatever it is called) and we are supposed to be getting a demo in the next month or so. 

I don't know if you all have computers in your rigs linked to CAD, but if your dispatch is compatible and you have lots of money to get rid of, check into that. I really, really, really wish we had CAD capability in our rigs.


----------



## Milla3P (Jun 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I don't know if you all have computers in your rigs linked to CAD, but if your dispatch is compatible and you have lots of money to get rid of, check into that. I really, really, really wish we had CAD capability in our rigs.



We're currently in the process of applying for a grant for a cool Mill so "lots of money" is fully applicable.

We're really looking to get the best possible *everything* we can get.  I use both Stryker and Ferno Stretchers but only have experience with Stryker chairs and haven't had much of a problem... But let's be honest "ALS" really stands for Ain't Liftin' S***, so I let other, more enthusiastic people do the lifting whenever possible...

The Zoll AutoPulse is quaint, I have used that, but I've also seen the Lucas come in a few times and really liked the arm straps on the device. Even though the AutoPulse can plug into the newer zoll monitors.

What else, if you had a Million dollars, would you want on your truck?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milla3P said:


> We're currently in the process of applying for a grant for a cool Mill so "lots of money" is fully applicable.
> 
> We're really looking to get the best possible *everything* we can get.  I use both Stryker and Ferno Stretchers but only have experience with Stryker chairs and haven't had much of a problem... But let's be honest "ALS" really stands for Ain't Liftin' S***, so I let other, more enthusiastic people do the lifting whenever possible...
> 
> ...



One million? What the heck grant is that? 

Youd be surprised how fast a million can disappear. Be careful! 

But in all seriousness, if there was a million sitting around, I'd want a small fridge in the rig somewhere for my lunch.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

And a microwave so you dont have to hope the 711 worker doesnt notice you using it without purchase.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 16, 2011)

*You might consider turning your search a little*

Make a grid on paper or Excell spreadsheet and go from _*dealer to dealer *_and compare prices on similar equip. Look for service in your area. You might want to bring up the fact that the low priced lift you buy from a dealer in Oregon will not have local service support (unless you folks have that already handled somehow) and will require shipping the item back, and no hope of a loaner while it is down. That way you only have to learn about what's being sold, and not every product on the market. It will also give your purchaser some leverage when time comes to actually make the purchase, knowing what each dealer is charging. Finally, you will not be sucked into making every purchase through one provider out of fatigue or getting hyped in by a salesperson. You might make purchass through multiple dealers, but then your purchaser may be able to negotiate a deal if some of the order is clustered with one company.
Good luck!!


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 21, 2011)

IDK bout any of you guys but I just saw this tonight and I think its one of the best and most practical invention/improvement over an existing product I have ever seen. 

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...ic_release_strapless_d_cylinder_bracket/tions

The Ferno bracket that our medic and most medics I have seen are such a pain in the *** to secured and hold tight. 99% of the time it bangs and rattles around and is just a general bad design. God for bid if the latching buckle falls off too, trying to get that thing back on in the correct manner is a huge PITA.


----------

